# Problem with Auto lens and old 500N



## DamnItsABlur (Jan 7, 2013)

hello all,

new to the forum as I wish to seek some good advice.

I strangely developed a taste for 35mm photos recently, so went out and bought a fully working Canon EOS 500N body. 

It came without a lens so I bought a lens from a local secondhand camera shop man in Leicester. 

The lens I have states that it is a: 'Canon zoom Lens, EF 35-80mm, 1:4 -5.6 POWER ZOOM (prolifically in capitals!) Lens made in Japan'. the Lens also has two buttons on the left hand side, one to zoom in and one to zoom out. 

I seem to be having problems taking pictures. 

I have read a manual for the 500N, I am quite familiar on how to set it all up, load film etc. I have put a 36 exp. Fujicolor 200ISO film in it for test shots (as that is what I have knocking around). When I take the camera out of lock mode, whatever mode I put it in, it does not seem to focus when the shutter button is half depressed, this happens all the time, which is starting to frustrate me and want to throw the thing in the bin! I know its probably some idiotic basic issue as this is my first proper 35mm camera, but I thought I would ask people in the know before giving up!.

I have managed to take One Photo, all focused in and zoomed to how I wanted it, however, it took many times of flipping the battery lid up and disconnecting and reconnecting the lens in lock mode before it would focus in on half press and do it....

The only things that come to my mind is that the lens is either not compatible with my EOS 500N (and I can't see how as it has the right lens mount etc) or I have a dodgy Camera Body. Any Ideas anyone?

Many thanks for your help in advance!

B.


----------

